# Does gun need to have plug in it to hunt michigan turkey



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Just got back from georgia turkey hunting.in GA. Your gun has to have plug in it to hunt turkey.reading mich.turkey.digest it says nothing about plug.just shot size


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

METRO1 said:


> Just got back from georgia turkey hunting.in GA. Your gun has to have plug in it to hunt turkey.reading mich.turkey.digest it says nothing about plug.just shot size


No plug necessary. 

Takes some guys 6-7 shots to kill one. Michigan is an equal opportunity turkey hunting state.


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok .thanks


----------

